# Happy Birthday Jose`!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday little one! Hope you have many more to enjoy!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Jose!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday little Jose! You are looking good these days! Your coat really does look incredible.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jose! Your Chihuahua's coats gleam.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....schucks guys. Thank you very much. I'm a really happy little guy. Mom just came back and we're going to take a nap together. haha. Then let the party begin.:dancing::cheers: (Not It's pouring and going to be a wind storm in a couple hours. He doesn't know that yet.) But food, glorious food! There will be a 5* dinner for me. opcorn:I just know it! Love food, love, food, love food.:hungry: Thanks peeps! :silly:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday José ! You look very good, your eyes are bright, your coat is shiny and you're not overweight ! I say you have many, many more years ahead of you !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, dear José! You are such a handsome boy. Enjoy your special dinner


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Jose!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, he got his walkies after all. The wind was blowing pretty hard and it blew the clouds away. lol. The sun came out so they all got a short walk. And then we played retrieve in the house. He is a marvelous retriever. Who would guess? Then it started raining again. Anyhow, my little dear heart is tuckered and about to climb the stairs to my room for sleepy night night.

Thanks all of you for wishing him a happy birthday. I think he had a good one.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I loved all of the pics!! Happy 14th Birthday sweet little Jose !!!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jose


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I cant believe I missed his birthday! Happy belated birthday little dude! Many many more to share with your family!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

With a name like Jose, I have to say Feliz cumpleanos!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Charmed said:


> With a name like Jose, I have to say Feliz cumpleanos!


Love it! Thank you.

Jose` is a dear heart. I wish you could meet him. He's just an all around, laid back, do anything, go anywhere kind of guy, well behaved, nothing much bothers him, sweet with the other dogs or dogs we meet, gentle with people...just a lovely little dog. He's playful and silly and loves learning...very eager... I just adore him. I'm glad he had all your b-day wishes because he means the world to me and having friends join in the celebration (such as it is. lol) is really nice. Thank you.:amen:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jose!! I hope you get something good to eat today. Mom said I was getting pork tenderloin.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Willow! That's exactly what I had last night! And I forget what we had right on my birthday. And even this morning, a taste of pork tenderloin. What was served with the pork tenderloin was tripe, a couple chicken livers and lamb kidney and mixed vegetables. Sadly, my Mom is cutting out gradually, our morning meal. She says we'll get use to it and be better off. That remains to be seen. But she at least gives us snacks and pork tenderloin is really the bomb, isn't it! We're pretty lucky to get such fine cuts of meat. My Mom asked if she could have a few small slices and we let her. She made something with breading, but cooked all the enzymes out of the meat. Oh well, to each her own, right? I had a very happy birthday. Next birthday, we get tacos!


----------

